# Die Another Day



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Just saw the new Bond film last night, and I have to say that this is the best Bond movie in a long time. They actually managed to recapture some of the Bond magic of the early Connery Bond movies in a story that moves from North Korea to Cuba to England to Iceland. Great locations, one of the most elaborate sets I have ever seen in anything before, villains that actually are evil villains, the works! The only things that I didn't like were the Madonna title song and the opening credits. Other than that, though, this one is definitely worth seeing!


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Saw it Friday night with my son. He is a Bond fanatic. Has all the films memorized. He was critical 10 seconds into the movie when the bullet was visible. Some of our observations: Hokiest computer graphics in the movie, surfing down a glacier. John Cleese was a riot. Halle Berry has got to be one of the best looking "Bond Girls" ever, is not JUST eyecandy, and I am looking forward to seeing more of her in her own movie. I DID like the opening credits, if not the song. The "fire and ice" figures gained meaning as the movie continued. Very good movie. While I wouldn't go back to see it in a theater, I am looking forward to the release of the DVD.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

The only scene that I had a minor problem with was one where Bond is set against an extraordinarily cheesey looking backdrop with waves behind him parasailing or surfing. Looked so staged and artificial that I was completely pulled out of the movie for a bit. How on earth did that glaring oversight ever make it through post production?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm surprised no one mentioned the "Ursula Andres entrance" Halle Barry made. Now if that wasn't homage to the original Bond flick, nothing is. Right down to the knife and retro swim siut. Now all Pierce needed to do was sing a few bars of "Under the Mango Tree." 

The glacier surfing was the hokiest thing I'd ever seen. That CGI was terrible! Even for a few seconds it sucked. But what the heck! I half expected Willard White to make a phone call and have Mr. Kidd help bring out a Bomb Supreeze.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I also loved all of the old Bond gadgets down in that subway tunnel - the personal rocket pack especially (from Thunderball I believe)! And the mention that this was the 20th watch Bond had received. That was great!


----------

